# Groomers and their Training/Education



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

There have been quite a few bad hair cuts on some of the Havs here and unfortunately, some accidents leading to loss of pet or injuries, trauma and heartache. 

I am curious as to how many of us take for granted that the groomer we bring our dogs to has had the proper training, is recognized by some organization (is there one??) that can back up his/her word, is professional, cleans/sterilizes the equipment used, has assistance during grooming sessions and knows about many, many dog breeds out there. I mean, do we ask for that information? Do we check credentials, make phone calls, base our opinions on what others say about the groomer, or by questioning the groomer? 

Or do we take for granted that if the groomer has set up shop somewhere, has a whack of grooming supplies and tools, pictures posted on the walls, large basins for washing, crates for keeping dogs that are done or waiting their turn, that he or she is qualified ?? :suspicious:

Are we intimidated by the groomer who poopoos our concerns so that we feel a little foolish asking all these questions? Do we assume that a high cost for washing and trimming our dog is a sign that the groomer MUST be good? Are we allowed to stay on the premises, or look in on the groomer while the dog is being taken care of? Do we have to leave the dog there for hours or do we get appts. and can pick our dog up as soon as he's done?

Other than the big question - What will my Hav look like once he's done?, which we can hope to answer by checking out the "Puppy Cuts" thread and by showing pictures to the groomer - what else do we check out and make sure of?? 

Does anyone know if there is an organization that regulates groomers in Canada or in the U.S. ?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Now THAT is something to think about for sure!!
I'm going to do some research on certifications, etc. just so I know. We are so lucky to have our groomer. She has a wonderful demeanor with the dogs and I never feel rushed out the door. She even lets my daughter watch her do the whole trim. She's my daughter's teacher's daughter. My mom has had some less than fabulous groomers for her tzu's though.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

In the U.S., grooming regulations vary by state. I know there were some regulations discussed for California a couple of years ago, but they did not pass because groomers complained loudly. (Probably much like the AB1634 didn't pass with the help of all the breeders & organizations that complained.)

Here is a link to some info on grooming regulations, specifically noting CT & CO: http://www.cga.ct.gov/2006/rpt/2006-R-0670.htm

and here is another article on certification and licensing for groomers: http://www.petgroomer.com/MENU/certification.htm


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I just started reading through that second link and it says that certification isn't required, but encouraged. There are a few organizations that will certify groomers, but the certification "_concentrates predominantly with the aesthetic value of grooming, with an emphasis on the finished appearance of the dog it conforms to the breed profile as set forth by the individual breed standard_."

In other words, certification isn't necessarily going to mean that they are any better with the safety of your dog than a non-certified person.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you, Kimberly! 

Here is a site for the Grooming Institute of Canada: http://www.groominginstitute.com/

and members of the National Pet Agency of Grooming Schools:
*
NAPGS Members*
Pampered Paws Limited
Pampered Paws Japan
In the Doghouse
Pooch Parlour
Paulmac's Pet Grooming
For the Love of Dogs
Happy Tails Dog Spa & Daycare
All For Love
Bow Wow Wow
Velvet Paws
Dogs With Style
Fairy Tails

The company, Aussie Pet Mobile, that Libby, Kohana's mom, dealt with also has Cdn. franchises and these are the requirements of their groomers:

All levels of experience may apply, *additional training available* (my note --- not obligatory, but available).

Applicants Profile:
* Animal Lover
* Energetic
* Ambitious
* Personable
* Team Player
* Patient

* Good People Skills
* Reliable
* Organized
* Clean Driving Record
* Non-Smoker

Here is what Aussie says about owning a franchise in their company:

*Q. I know nothing about dog grooming so how can I operate this business?*

A. Aussie Pet Mobile offers a complete turn key operating package. This package includes training for the franchisee of all systems necessary for operating your business and also complete training for your employees whether or not they have had grooming experience in the past.


----------



## hav-one (Feb 18, 2009)

I groom part time, and you do not need to go to a special school to groom, the vets can bring anyone off the street and train them...I took a non-credit class from a local groomer of 28 years who never took any grooming classses (but she gives these classes as an introduction to grooming-I also went in 2 times a week during these classes and recruited friends dogs to groom), she has shown dogs for about 30 years and she is the person every one goes too for any questions. Some dogs do ok with the owners there some are just awful because they know if they wine that gets them more attention-and then they squirm more. I groom 4 cockers the owners sometime stay and help hold and sometimes they go out to eat (this works out good-but if her dog acts up she is the one giving them the devil).


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

I was at a small local pet supply place today. There was only one employee(the other was at lunch) I asked the employee (which I know really well) for something and he had to go to the supply room and asked me to watch the shop for a minute. I was "watching the shop" when a woman came in--_she thought I worked there_ and gave me her card saying I'm opening a grooming shop up the street in a few weeks.You send people my way and I'll do the same????????
I asked my friend and he says that happens all the time people ask him to recommend them and they give him $$$$ Thankfully HE always refuses but what about others


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I cannot contribute any good input here, but I am loving this post because these are all the concerns I had when trying to chose a groomer. Advertisements and logos are meaningless without recommendations from former clients. Even then the mixed reviews leave one very complexed. I went with a personal recommenation and it paid off (so far).


----------



## EMarie (Apr 11, 2007)

I have been grooming for about 5 yrs now, I tought myself and have worked under some very tallented groomers. I am now looking at attending a grooming school to become a certified master groomer so I can feel comfortable opening my own shop and having something to back it with. I am a good groomer and do a good job, but I was also a vet tech for 10 years prior to this. Safety is a major issue with me but it is not with all groomers. It is important to be willing to answer all questions until the owner is satisfied but I do not tend to allow all people to stay and watch. Only because most dogs behave terriblely and it is going to take longer and the chance of injury is greater and for what so mom can see her baby groomed. I do understand b/c I know it would be very hard for me to leave my pups at a groomers (kinda why I started grooming in the first place) but I ALWAYS tell people to trust your gut. If it is to good to be true then it probably is or if the place creeps you out you have no obligation to leave your pet! And I would always ask if they have any medical expirence (continued education or veterinary office) that is important to me but not everyone. And on the other side, don't complain if the groomer does charge for her expirence, I know for a fact my grooms start $15 more than others around here but you are paying for my knowledge as well as skills. Another thing to ask is if they cage dry their clients. I don't even own a cage dryer, everything gets hand dried either from a force dryer or stand dryer. I have heard of dogs overheating in cage dryers...what kind of shampoo do they use? A better quality shampoo means your groom price increases some. I only own shampoo I will use on my show dog. But above all always ask questions, you may get an irritated groomer but that is not the person to use then like a breeder they should answer every question you have and nicely. It is not always possible however to walk around the shop due to insuriance issues but you can always ask, don't be upset if they can not allow it though. Sorry about the lengthy post but I feel some times good groomers get the short end of the stick b/c there are bad ones out there.


----------

